
Can't Uninstall Microsoft Edge - mcrump
https://support.microsoft.com/en-us/help/4576988/can-t-uninstall-microsoft-edge
======
jaclaz
Interestingly enough, going to that URL with an unsupported browser (QTWeb) I
got:

Your browser is out-of-date

You need to update your browser to use the site.

Update to the latest version of _Internet Explorer_

------
WarOnPrivacy
Edge might be better received if it didn't Full-Screen itself over top of
everything, after install.

I find it easier to kill the process than deal with whatever it's trying to
blackmail me into doing.

------
9wzYQbTYsAIc
Can’t uninstall Safari on iOS either.

